# Is anyone else guilty of naming their fish silly things?



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

All of my bettas have pretty serious names but my cory cats? Nope.

Collectively they are the Snuffle Squad. Individually(only able to be told apart by body size and length) there is, 

Snuffle Snix- They were originally going to be Snuffle One through Snuffle Seven but my roommate messed up saying Six and said Snix. So began the silly names.
Snuffle Shuffle- Got named when my roommate was listening to Cupid Shuffle and one started "dancing" with me. As I bobbed to the right in my seat, the cory followed, and the same to the left.
Snuffle Thing 1 and Snuffle Thing 2- Identical cories
Snuffle Munchies- Always eating. Carries food around.
Edgar Allan Snuffle- Goofy name I decided on for one of the darker ones
Remy LeSnuffle-Roommate insisted one be named Remy(5 points if you can guess the reference)


And when they eat I call in Snuffle Fuffling


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a boy named goober who is a CT and a boy named Dahvie who is an HM


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

We all can be guilty of that. I once had a turtle called one eye ( missing an eye) and two eyes. Trying explaining those names


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Goober and Dahvie great names and I love them <3

I...I'm laughing at those names cowboy. Those are great.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

I tried to breed my bettas when I was young and stupid and when she had the eggs I thought it was just something gross in my water and I took them out and flushed them, I had no clue what I was doing. and to think it would have been a successful breeding and keep in mind that they were my first bettas


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a honey gourami names Kissyface

A goby named fatass

A CPO names Senior Pinchy

Back when I had a female cory cat I named the males after male porn stars as she was laying eggs every other day and they seemed to have a lot of orgys, but I let the names fade after she died.

Oddly I have a beta at home for around 6 months now and I never named him. Couldn't think of anything fitting.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss of your babies ToniMarie D:
n25, those are awesome names xD

These silly names are making me laugh though. Thanks guys.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Mr.Grumpy Gills has never gotten a proper name. It was a temporary name, but it stuck. I also had a goldfish named Maestro and a betta named little b*tch


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

I call my fishies sausages or snawsages occasionally xD


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I usually name my fish after cartoons or animes. I had a VT betta with a cory named spike and chester from loony tunes. I had a king betta and mystery snail named magilla and mr peebles from magilla gorilla. I had a dragon scale named jabberjaw. The 9 tetras I had (now only 2) I named pain from naruto. And my HM I named hashirama senju also from naruto.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I've decided my next round of fish is going to be named after military aircraft xD


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

When I got my very first betta around when I was 12, his names switched between former USA presidents. George Washington, Abraham Lincoin, Barack Obama, John F. Kennedy....don't ask me why because I don't know lol!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I name my betta's randomly. xD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I named my fish after my crush's when I was young.. My first betta was Lakitu (which turned into Laki for my username; Lakey was the last name of my high school crush)

My current betta has a funny name, I like to think. It doesn't even make sense but it's from AdultSwim's Tim and Eric Awesome Show, Great Job. If you want the clip please ask, it's Zac Galifinakis and it's guaranteed giggles.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

I have Lucy the male betta who my brother has since renamed Greg. (Even though ourbrat's name is Greg...) my pleco's name is Co. As in company haha. The nerites are Gary, Gary, Gary and Rock.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, my have ridiculous nick-names....Like Ghostie-pie.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I have an albino bristle nose pleco, well 2 of them actuall one in a 46 gal and one in a 40b, I call them both Sméagol, all pale and living in their hides to only come out at night


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

Normally I just call my guy Bernard ,But his full name is Lord Bernard Humpeldink the First :-D ,(I was in a strange mood when i got him and thats the first thing that popped into my head...:lol::lol::lol


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Stone, best reference
Darius359au, I almost snorted half of my drink thanks to you.

Update on my silly names:
4 black mystery snails and 1 pond snail have been named honorary Snuffles:
Mango- Mystery snail in Angelos and Natal's tank
Snuffle Snail- Mystery in the tank with Nereus and the Cories(sounds like a band)
MC Snuffle- Mystery in the divided 20
Tonka- Mystery in Kyprinos' tank
Chug- Pond snail in Kyprinos' tank


----------

